
California Bill Mandates Privacy by Design for IoT Devices - walterbell
http://www.natlawreview.com/article/california-bill-mandates-privacy-design-iot-devices
======
Spivak
I applaud the bill for the security requirements but it seems to be lacking in
privacy protections. Assuming this summary is accurate they've left out the
provision that would give the bill real teeth. As it stands all this will do
is add a screen that says, "accept the privacy policy to start using your
device."

* The user must be given the option to refuse or withdraw consent at any time without penalty or loss of device functionality.

The burden must be place on the manufacturer to argue that data collection is
necessary for the function of the device.

------
sametmax
The bill would mean requiring strong cryto. That's interesting to defend cryto
in the future...

------
Network2020
Perfect. Everything should be privacy first with an opt-in for sharing in
exchange for services.

------
ChefDenominator
They're passing a law.

Problem solved!

------
baybal2
Definitions are so abstract that they make any enforcement pointless

